# Anyone interested in beta testing an app I'm working on?



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Whats up guys...I'm working on an app for a motorcycle dealership here local to me and am looking to see if I can get some people to beta test the app before I submit it. I'm not 100% finished with it, so some things don't work as of yet.

Any feedback on the general feel of the app is much appreciated as well.

I'll keep this post updated with the apk since I won't submit it until I feel its up to par, so check back frequently!

Thanks!

Tbot

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7839671/Erico.apk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

good work but a question and some notes.

Are you using view switcher for tab management?
And some UI notes: preferences should have summaries set dynamically to reflect their current values so the user doesn't have to open the screen to check their properties. They can simply vie the pref screen.
Contact tab looks bland as in only using part of the screen and containing only text, functional but should they be banner image style ImageButtons?

Over all great job! App loads quickly, is fully functional and is well organized. Great work.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks okay and has alot of info. Well done.

Navigation icons seem blurry and while chill the contact info probably doesn't need to be clicked to see. All the info would fit on the page it seems.

Overall I think ui needs improved visually but is well done as far as content and structure.

I'd put company logo at top, then pic of shop, then text on that first page but you prob have other ideas too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks man...I actually updated the icons yesterday. Its actually on the market now, so feel free to go there hehe...I'll post a link when I get to a computer.

And thanks for the feedback, that's what I wanted to hear. Having a rezound, its hard to see how it'd look and feel on a lower res screen.

Btw, the market app has all the submission forms live, so they will go to the dealership.

Any other information anyone thinks I should add lemme know.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Something I've been dealing with lately have you considered adding a show off your bought from here bike tab, as it stands users have no need to navigate back to your app after the sale. Perhaps giving them a reason to reopen you app would benefit the developer, because now updates will be needed eventually, and the dealership because user will be familiar with them from the app just an idea.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

JBird, I had a brief discussion about this with the owners of the dealership today. Their main goal is to promote sales, simple as that. Then I had to open my mouth and say basically the exact thing you brought up. Of course they were interested...now I just have to figure out a way to get an activity to update via what's on their website, but not have it a website...which of course isn't easy at all, and to be honest is way over my head.

If you have any knowledge on this I'd appreciate it!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you would have to setup a simple forum for the app to interact with there are lots of open source example out there but I've never dealt with anything like this before sorry.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

came across this today one of them may have the server backend you require:
https://plus.google.com/107534991451098430533/posts/BErYTZYstA3


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

That's awesome!! Thanks! When I get some time I will start looking at those more in depth.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------

